# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố Vui...!

## loveUnature

Câu 1: 
Bên trái đường có một căn nhà xanh, bên phải đường có một căn nhà đỏ. Vậy, nhà trắng ở đâu ?
Câu 2:
Loại nước giải khát nào chứa sắt và canxi ?
Câu 3:
Cái gì mà đi thì nằm, đứng cũng nằm, nhưng nằm lại đứng ?
Câu 4:
Một kẻ giết người bị kết án tử hình. Hắn ta phải chọn một trong ba căn phòng: phòng thứ nhất lửa cháy dữ dội, phòng thứ hai đầy những kẻ ám sát đang giương súng, và phòng thứ ba đầy sư tử nhịn đói trong ba năm. Phòng nào an toàn nhất cho hắn ?
Câu 5:
Quần rộng nhất là quần gì ?

----------


## vAPK

câu 1:White house in Washington,USA
câu 5:Quần chúng là rộng nhứt
câu 3:là Bàn chân(cắng)hi

----------


## nhimbien12

Câu 4: chọn phòng 2 vì có thể đó là đồng bọn của chúng.

----------


## thaisonnguyen020986

câu 4 thì tất nhiên là phòng thứ 3 rùi(vì mình nghĩ 3 năm thì Lion die rùi)
câu 2 thì chưa bit:lick:

----------


## messi

Quần đảo (may be!!!)
--------------------:whistling:

----------


## khoaicukhom

câu 1:
nhà Trắng nằm ở USA
cầu 2:
Cafe : Ca + Fe [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
câu 3: 
bàn chân.
câu 4 :
vào phòng thứ 3.vì sư tử đã chết.

----------


## thanhluantm

Đáp án câu 2 phải là thứ mà boys rất thích chứ -- Sữa.hi

----------


## seopro12345789

Câu 1:Washington
Câu 2:Cafe (Ca-Canxi, Fe=Sắt)
Câu 3:Bàn chân
Câu 4: Phòng thứ 3( nhịn 3 năm thì sư tử chhweets rồi)
Câu 5:Quần đảo.

----------


## vannguchau

> Câu 1:Washington
> Câu 2:Cafe (Ca-Canxi, Fe=Sắt)
> Câu 3:Bàn chân
> Câu 4: Phòng thứ 3( nhịn 3 năm thì sư tử chhweets rồi)
> Câu 5:Quần đảo.


1, 2, 3, 4 thì ok, còn câu 5 thấy hình như chưa hợp lí lắm.

----------


## annkhsouth

câu 5: là Quần chúng đúng kô [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## duylp8686

Mình thấy quần chúng cũng đúng.

----------


## annguyen

quần rộng nhất chính là quần đảo hehehehe hoàng sa và trường xa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## Nam An Tam

QUẦN ĐẢO ĐÚNG RỒI hjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj:a:

----------


## danghoaqt

> câu 5: là Quần chúng đúng kô [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


quần đảo thì hiện thực hơn là quần chúng.

----------

